# Is my Betta playing with my black molly?



## panyo (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey there BettaFish Forum,

I have completed my 10 gallon setup with 1 Male Betta, and a few other fish(1 black molly, 1 mystery snail and 4 panda cory catfish). It seems that my Betta is enjoying the tank leaving around bubble nests and swimming all around the tank, but my only concern is that when he sees the black molly, I don't know if he is trying to attack or play with the fish. I've been observing this behaviour for a few days now and I don't seem too concerned about the black molly being injured as it can out swim my betta. I just want to know if anyone has seen this type of behaviour from their betta and if they know if hes being playful or aggressive with the molly. 

Theres a lot of hiding places for the molly to swim around and places for my betta to rest as well. 
Thank You


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Betta don't "play" with other fish. They either ignore or chase. Watch their interaction and as long as their are no confrontations you should be okay. It's also possible the Betta will eventually tire of his behavior. He's leaving the Cory alone because they are not invading his territory like the Molly is probably doing.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would lean more to aggression/territorial behaviour over 'play'. If it's a new set-up, there may also be some curiosity involved. 

You haven't really described what the behaviour is exactly that is causing you concern.

Also, you may find your molly is unsuitable for long-term living in the 10 gallon tank. They do grow quite large, and I do believe, prefer the company of conspecifics.


----------



## panyo (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for your input everyone,

I ended up removing the molly and placing him in another community tank more suited for it.
My betta seems to be happier now and so does the molly.


----------

